# Advice regarding process of adding family member to deed



## tsiemsen (May 29, 2014)

My mom is needing to add myself and my husband to the deed for her timeshare with Wyndham.  Her home resort is in Hawaii and she is a platinum member with 1,000,000 points.  She never received the original deed for the property and is getting one now.  She has called to have us added to the deed (due to terminal illness) and they are telling her that it will cost around $1500 to add us to the deed.  This seems excessive and includes the services of a title company, attorney and taxes.  Why would she need to pay taxes on a property that she has already paid for just to add us to the existing deed?  Do I need to be aware of any other potential issues that may develop, during this modification of the original deed?  Will her benefits as a platinum member transfer to me?  It is our understanding that they will.  I don't know very much about the timeshare program at this point, but will be taking it over for her, so I need a crash course.  She is also trying to release a few of her other timeshares that are additional to the Hawaii one.  Not sure what that will involve or if I should try to keep those.  She said the same process would have to be done for each of those properties.  Seems crazy since they really aren't worth much, except for the fact that they can be added to our Wyndham points for a transfer fee of some sort.  
I was referred to this forum and am hoping to get some valuable insight to what my mom has and how best to use it. Any suggestions or help that can be offered would be appreciated!


----------



## Passepartout (May 29, 2014)

Are you really sure you want timeshares? A million Wyn points plus others is a LOT of timeshare ownership, and in Hawaii to boot, I believe they tax property separately- not simply through maintenance fees. If you want to sell the ownership(s) they won't be worth anything like what they likely cost, and I suppose that selling is reason enough to put your name on the deed. There are lower cost agents here on TUG that can do the title work at lower cost. It is my understanding that the Platinum membership does transfer to family members, but not to future buyers if you sell to a non-family member.

I am sorry for your Mom's condition. Tying up loose ends is a messy part of life.

TUG is a great place to learn about TS. You might post this in the Wyndham Forum. That is an active sub-group and can give you much more detailed info than you are likely to get in the Newbies Forum.

If it turns out that you really don't want the TS-or it's ongoing expense, and no siblings want the obligation either, and for whatever reason it can't be sold, no one has to accept a bequeath in a will. 

Best wishes, and I hope you find the answers you seek.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (May 29, 2014)

1500 does sound a little high for the transfer, but you can figure about 450 per deed, (299 to Wyndham + 150 for the deed prep and recoding) Most people don't buy 1,000,000 all at once, they get upsold so there is likely multiple deeds

Her impending demise is a the only exit strategy you will have for this contract, since you can refuse the inheritance and it goes back to Wyndham. If you add yourself to the contract then you are obligated to pay the maintenance fees annually till you find a taker.

 Hawaiian deeds need to be handled in Haswaii


----------



## uscav8r (May 29, 2014)

$1500 is about 3 times too high for a single contract. Is there a single deed or are there several smaller deeds than add up to over 1 million points?

Platinum VIP is a very difficult and expensive status to attain from scratch. You may want to consider keeping the 1 million VIP eligible Wyndham points (give it away or sell it and the gobs of cash mom paid for such status is all for naught). Yes, there are ongoing maintenance fees, but one can make use of the Platinum benefits by getting discounts on reservations, either for personal use or rentals. 

What are the resorts in question (whether in Hawaii or not)?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 30, 2014)

For now if you just want your name on the account, you can just get it added to a smaller contract.  If Hawaiian ones require additional fees then get added onto a non Hawaiian one.  After this is done you can be added onto the Wyndham account.  Eventually if you want to keep everything you will need to be added to all the contracts but this way, you can get online access, you won't need guest certs and you can see if it is something you really want to take on permanently for everything.


----------



## tsiemsen (May 30, 2014)

*Thanks for the advise*

Thank you to all who have taken the time to respond...the advise is much appreciated.  I discovered LT Transfers with the assistance of another tug member and have passed along the information to my mother.  Hopefully, she will be able to proceed with adding me to the title for less money than originally told.  
I do believe taking on the timeshares is a benefit to my family.  We have five children, so using the timeshares for own vacations has been wonderful.  Since I live in FL, I am able to easily sell to people I know for locations around Orlando and we have several customers from our previous location in the midwest.  I am figuring that I will sell at least 50% of the points each year and my family and step-dad will use the rest.  Hopefully, my mom will get the opportunity to enjoy some more resort stays in the coming months, too.  
I look forward to doing more research on this and many other topics as I join the timeshare ownership!


----------



## csxjohn (May 30, 2014)

tsiemsen said:


> ...
> I.  Hopefully, my mom will get the opportunity to enjoy some more resort stays in the coming months, too.
> I look forward to doing more research on this and many other topics as I join the timeshare ownership!



Since you see the benefits of owning W points I would definitely do what ever you have to in order to maintain the VIP benefits your mom has.  Getting your name on the deeds now would be the easiest.  

I hope your mom gets to enjoy some more vacations with you.


----------



## Cely218 (Jun 3, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> For now if you just want your name on the account, you can just get it added to a smaller contract.  If Hawaiian ones require additional fees then get added onto a non Hawaiian one.  After this is done you can be added onto the Wyndham account.  Eventually if you want to keep everything you will need to be added to all the contracts but this way, you can get online access, you won't need guest certs and you can see if it is something you really want to take on permanently for everything.


Hi!  

Does this mean I can add some one to just one of my deeds, and they also now can be on my wyndham account and be able to travel without guest certificate for all points in the account?

This is something I have been thinking about.  I also have been thinking of setting up an LLC and making more resale purchases and putting them all in the LLC.  With an LLC how many can be on the membership?  I want to make it where a group of us can enjoy the timeshare, but if something happens and we want to get rid of or can no longer afford maintenance can walk away easily without ding to our credit.  Is there something wrong with this thinking?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 3, 2014)

I believe your mother had a LOAN with Wyndham when she brought this deed? Perhaps she traded in some earlier Wyndham points, BUT SHE HAD A LOAN secured by the deeded NOT BEING ISSUED.

They should be charging her NOTHING to produce the deed - there NEVER one was recorded, but at the time of purchase SHE paid all the fees for said deed. Just tell *Titling* due to the DELAY as Wyndham did NOT send her a recorded deed when the loan was paid off, she would like to deed to include YOUR NAMES due to things have changed OVER ALL THOSE YEARS. Wyndham most likely DID NOT ISSUE an original deed for your mother's ownership.

Wyndham does not issue a deed until the loan is PAID OFF - cheaper to foreclosure - much cheaper.

If you don't believe me, call the county or state where the DEED should have been recorded. Or ask separately for a copy of the deeded from the Titling Department in Orlando -- it is all in the computer.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 4, 2014)

adding names to a deed is no different than selling any realestate. A new deed has to be prepared, signed by the seller and then recorded. Once thats done, for condos you have to nitify the home owners association.so they can up date their records..  There are costs each step of the way. and Hawaii is more expensive than most  places

You dont need you mothers deed....it would help, and make the new deed prep cheaper, but you dont need it

I would call LT Transfers for to do this for you...in expensive and good


----------



## markel (Jul 4, 2014)

*Adding our daughter to account*

My wife and I have a points contract. We were thinking of adding some more points (through a resale of course) and wanted to put our 21 year old daughters name on it so she would have access to reservations without any fees. Is this possible?  If so, will it carry over to our existing points so she would have access to all of the points on our account?

Mark


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 4, 2014)

markel said:


> My wife and I have a points contract. We were thinking of adding some more points (through a resale of course) and wanted to put our 21 year old daughters name on it so she would have access to reservations without any fees. Is this possible?  If so, will it carry over to our existing points so she would have access to all of the points on our account?
> 
> Mark



Yes. There was a recent thread regarding small points contracts (try searching with those three words), that discussed this very thing. I bought a small 32k contract and listed 5 names as owners (only one of which, mine, was on the original membership). Now these 5 people have full access to my entire account (3 total contracts now) as owners. I specifically chose a tiny contract at a low-MF resort so that if I were to meet an untimely end, the surviving owners as a group would only be on the hook for roughly $10/mo in MF (today's dollars/rate) if they decided not to use the entire account any longer. The total price for me was less than what it would cost to update any of my existing deeds through LTT (~$125) and then paying the Wyndham $299 transfer fee.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

